# Demo your CART jetter to me.



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

I've been reading jetter threads and researching them this past week like crazy. I just got a job today that requires one. I got the flow going via roof snaking. Camera job showed big root intrusion under tree. Barely got it going. I'm installing a ground level clean out Mon., I want at least a 3000 psi 5.5gpm and no no more than a 4000psi 9gpm ( jnw Brute). And yeah you get paid ur asking price. Which is how much? 
Oh, and duh,,,, orange county ca. by Knotts Berry Farm is the job. thanks :thumbup:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

theplungerman said:


> I've been reading jetter threads and researching them this past week like crazy. I just got a job today that requires one. I got the flow going via roof snaking. Camera job showed big root intrusion under tree. Barely got it going. I'm installing a ground level clean out Mon., I want at least a 3000 psi 5.5gpm and no no more than a 4000psi 9gpm ( jnw Brute). And yeah you get paid ur asking price. Which is how much?
> Oh, and duh,,,, orange county ca. by Knotts Berry Farm is the job.


 Why not just dig it up and repair it ?


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Why not just dig it up and repair it ?


This is not up for discussion. Provide me with what I asked or move on. Just kidding. 
Also, I insist you also have a warthog. :thumbup:
Ok I'll answer why no diggy up. Money :laughing::laughing:
It's 6ft, under a sidewalk, under a tree, it's Christmas, on and on and so forth.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

theplungerman said:


> This is not up for discussion. Provide me with what I asked or move on.
> Also, I insist you also have a warthog. :thumbup:
> Ok I'll answer why no diggy up. Money :laughing::laughing:
> It's 6ft, under a sidewalk, under a tree, it's Christmas, on and on and so forth.


Nice touch! You are winning friends and influencing people on post 5:blink:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

You don't have a sewer machine with a root cutter bladE


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

deerslayer said:


> Nice touch! You are winning friends and influencing people on post 5:blink:


I was just kidding, but it did come off a little harsh. I'm sorry, please forgive me.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

revenge said:


> You don't have a sewer machine with a root cutter bladE[/QUOT
> Yes, but sometimes that won't due. I'm 53 and tired of risking injury and pulled muscles yanking on a stuck cable. Smile


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I think plungerman just needs to switch to decaf:laughing:


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

89plumbum said:


> I think plungerman just needs to switch to decaf:laughing:


Its "the" plungerman :thumbsup: smile :thumbup:


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Sometimes you end up with just as much labor involved when the jetter head cuts off the roots and wraps them around the hose behind the head. It makes it somewhat difficult to pull back. IMO the Jetter (smaller ones under 17gpm) are not always the go to for roots.


----------

